# Despite what some climate scientists tell us, global warming is not a certainty…



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

sorry folks... links won't copy this morning, I'll try again later


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Global warming is money making for rich folks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Man made Global warming or rename climate change is a scam and a lie . They had to black male the Universities to go along with it.
It is about control.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If the global warming gas bags would just shut up it would probably cut the CO2 emissions by a percent or two. It's a sham, not because the climate changes over a period of time, I believe it does, but because the alarmists are laying it off on people as being the cause.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I just read somewhere today that the warmest years on earth were 1000 years before man existed. How they know that is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not going to say that I agree with the hype surrounding all this climate change stuff, BUT, I'm not ready to completely brush it off, either.

I do believe our actions are causing changes around us. They have to be. We are polluting the air and water that we need...Oh and that our food needs. Eventually, you would think it's going to catch up to us, no?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Contrary to what some say, the science is irrefutable, scientists are as bad as weather guessers and don't know $hit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not going to say that I agree with the hype surrounding all this climate change stuff, BUT, I'm not ready to completely brush it off, either.
> 
> I do believe our actions are causing changes around us. They have to be. We are polluting the air and water that we need...Oh and that our food needs. Eventually, you would think it's going to catch up to us, no?


Indeed, and I don't think anyone is claiming that we should abuse the planet until nothing is left. Being good stewards should be a primary goal for the sake of our progeny.
We should seek to keep the air clean, our water pure, chemicals out of our food, and wildlife populations under proper control.
The phrase "everything in moderation" comes to mind.

There is insufficient evidence to declare that man is causing the planet to warm to any degree worth nothing.
This dirt ball has gone through numerous cycles of extreme heat and extreme cold long before we even existed.
There's even been a debate over whether any warming has occurred for the last 15 years. Both sides argue over it, and the fact is, neither one KNOWS for sure. However, only one side claims "know", and has declared their position to be irrefutable.
A small lesson in science folks...
Nothing is irrefutable.
It may be beyond debate at the time, with available evidence, but as new evidence emerges, it MUST be considered.

These declarations about the debate being "settled" are designed to stifle or even shut down continued research and discovery.
If you can stop your opposition from learning, you get to control the narrative.

Don't be fooled. If ANY "scientist" tells you the science is settled, they've sold their soul.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not going to say that I agree with the hype surrounding all this climate change stuff, BUT, I'm not ready to completely brush it off, either.
> 
> I do believe our actions are causing changes around us. They have to be. We are polluting the air and water that we need...Oh and that our food needs. Eventually, you would think it's going to catch up to us, no?


I think people may be more open to the possibility of some type of climate change if A. It wasn't crammed down our throats. B. If all the climate alarmists wouldnt fly hundreds of carbon spewing jets to climate summits.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The old "do as I say, not as I do" b.s.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> I do believe our actions are causing changes around us. They have to be. We are polluting the air and water that we need...Oh and that our food needs. Eventually, you would think it's going to catch up to us, no?


.........no!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> .........no!


Wait... really?
Smog in China


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

B All evidence to the contrary

Oil Company Admits To Global Warming In 53-Year-Old Advertisement
This oil company came out on GW 53 years ago

Setting the record straight on climate | ExxonMobil's Perspectives Blog
And here is Exxons own web page admitting that climate change is the real deal.

Pull your heads outta the ground and google the topic yourself. This is far too serious an issue to be relying on Fox news (who have also admitted GW is real).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> B All evidence to the contrary
> 
> Oil Company Admits To Global Warming In 53-Year-Old Advertisement
> This oil company came out on GW 53 years ago
> ...


For a guy who normally cuts against the grain, you've swallowed this one hook, line, and sinker.

Again, you're trying to confuse topics. Nobody is debating a warming earth.
Regardless of declarations to the contrary, the science behind why the planet is warming is *far* from settled.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Mish , when they teach that Wisconsin was carved out by Ice glaciers millions of years ago , a few months before the first suv'S came out. They were lying ?. By the same peoples facts the earth has been warming and cooling all a long regardless of our meaningless presence .
Studies show that 1 volcano puts more stuff in the air than all of man kind sense the beginning of man.
If Global warming was real why then did they have to send out memo's to everyone In the UW system and make it clear sign on to Global warming or find a new job and give up your grants. The list went from two on it to 100% sign up in one week. Students are required to except it or leave the system.
If there was any creditability to it they would not need any of this. Al Gore laughing all the way to the bank still selling his phony credits.

53 years ago the were still teaching Global cooling was a fact ICE age coming unstoppable


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

When the carbon tax comes I guess I'm going to green collar prison as I'm NOT paying!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm not going to say that I agree with the hype surrounding all this climate change stuff, BUT, I'm not ready to completely brush it off, either.
> 
> I do believe our actions are causing changes around us. They have to be. We are polluting the air and water that we need...Oh and that our food needs. Eventually, you would think it's going to catch up to us, no?


I kinda feel the same way. I do think we have some effect on a more local level, in large cities. On a global scale, no. I don't believe all the ice is melting, or polar bears are about to go extinct, yada yada yada. I don't think we've done enough in the past 100 or so years to alter the global weather. I think it's 99% BS. Volcanos spit out more junk than we have in our history, the oceans release methane 24/7. If it was such a big deal than why are the world's politicians and rich people always flying in gas guzzling private jets, own homes that suck up tons or energy, ride in gas guzzling limos, or any of the numerous other things they do that are hypocritical? Too much kool-aid is being shotguned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is the biggest hoax EVER! The largest transfer of wealth EVER! More politicians will get insanely rich over this and idiots will fall this crap.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a while back they had a special where they were explaining how as little as 10,000 years ago a huge ICE flow passed not far from here carving out the Kettle Moraine area. They also use that to explain the different types of rock and sand we have where it should not be in this area. Al ,Obama and UW system get your story straight please.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Indeed, and I don't think anyone is claiming that we should abuse the planet until nothing is left. Being good stewards should be a primary goal for the sake of our progeny.
> We should seek to keep the air clean, our water pure, chemicals out of our food, and wildlife populations under proper control.
> The phrase "everything in moderation" comes to mind.
> 
> ...


Indeed, When it comes to science, anyone claiming to know positively and their evidence is irrefutable is the one we should be most skeptical of. Tomorrows discoveries will revise yesterday's absolutes.

We should be good stuarts of our planet as a matter of course. We have to live here. However, the global warming thing is more about money and wealth redistribution then anything. The earth is cyclical and always evolving like the rest of the universe. We are more likely to kill each other then kill ourselves with Global warming.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, everybody, for rescuing my aborted post. I never could get those links to scientific papers to work, but I think we all got an education from just reading everyones contribution here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In 4.5 billion years, the planet has had 4 ice ages that ended with global warming all before industrialization. Enough said.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> In 4.5 billion years, the planet has had 4 ice ages that ended with global warming all before industrialization. Enough said.


But... but... it's happening FASTER now!!!
We all need to stop what we're doing, cease all manufacturing, stop using fossil fuel powered transport, buy "carbon credits" to feel better, and pay other countries a metric butt-ton of money so they can catch up to our level of CO2 production so we can all be equally responsible.

"Vote GREEN! So we can all be poor and miserable together!"

/sarc


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

those damn cavemen in their S.U.V.s that started it all


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Carbon dioxide is a requirement for life on this planet. Plants require it, and in their use of it, they create oxygen. I have no issue with this, and I see no reason for anyone else to have an issue with this.

Beijing was used as an example of how man negatively influences the environment, but the example is one of a regional issue at best, and the chemicals causing are other than carbon dioxide.

What is the point in all this? You are going to find that the point is not an ecological one but one of global control of wealth, resources and "authority" over the people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bring on the Global warming. It is 28 degrees in Wisconsin today no snow. Not the first time. I had to do it got my touring bike out and went fro a nice ride. I wish I could do that every December.


----------

